# Burnt Coils



## BigK (21/5/14)

Hey guys

Today i went through three coils on EVOD and it makes absolutely no sense to me. I've been vaping exactly the same for the last week but today i got a hideous burnt taste. Figured must have burnt the coil I'd been using. So, i switched it out with a new one and was back in business. Two hours later and the exact same thing happened... figured maybe it was just a bad coil and switched it out again. My THIRD coil just did the same thing so now i am left wondering what could have caused this. I even switched flavor before the third coil change. Any insight or suggestions as to why this may have occurred ?


----------



## crack2483 (21/5/14)

Something wrong with the battery? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (21/5/14)

BigK said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Today i went through three coils on EVOD and it makes absolutely no sense to me. I've been vaping exactly the same for the last week but today i got a hideous burnt taste. Figured must have burnt the coil I'd been using. So, i switched it out with a new one and was back in business. Two hours later and the exact same thing happened... figured maybe it was just a bad coil and switched it out again. My THIRD coil just did the same thing so now i am left wondering what could have caused this. I even switched flavor before the third coil change. Any insight or suggestions as to why this may have occurred ?



Yes, sounds like you have a bad batch of coils. It has happened to me (5 pack coils?) Rebuild them and love your Evod again.


----------



## BigK (21/5/14)

Yes it is the 5 pack that comes with the EVOD. Im so frustrated at this moment.


----------



## mohamed (21/5/14)

Yip that happened to my nautilus 5 pack coils..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

Sounds like a bad batch of coils

If you are using a vv, the voltage could have been turned up a bit too much


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

Also the wick could not be wicking properly

Try giving a few dry puffs before you get the burnt taste and see if that helps


----------



## BigK (21/5/14)

@BhavZ i tried that, didn't work and no its not a vv.


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

Then definitely sounds like a bad batch of coils

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## BigK (21/5/14)

Seeing as i need new coils, might as well get whole new clearo. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

Why not just get a re-buildable?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (21/5/14)

BigK said:


> Seeing as i need new coils, might as well get whole new clearo. Any suggestions ?



Trust me.....you don't get better than a perfectly working Evod. I have 2 x Protank 2 minis, 3 Evods, a Maxi (Twisp) clearo and an Aerotank and while i do enjoy all of them the Evod just has the perfectly balanced vape....period.

So if you wanna buy another clearo, buy another Evod or 2 or 3 or 4...LOL...????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Trust me.....you don't get better than a perfectly working Evod. I have 2 x Protank 2 minis, 3 Evods, a Maxi (Twisp) clearo and an Aerotank and while i do enjoy all of them the Evod just has the perfectly balanced vape....period.
> 
> So if you wanna buy another clearo, buy another Evod or 2 or 3 or 4...LOL...????


Can't agree more evods are my daily workhorses.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/5/14)

I am a Mini Protank3 fan. Those Mini Aerotanks also look awesome and some very good reviews.


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

I never use the stock wick in the coil. pull out the silica roll a nice cotton wick and thread it thru the original 1.8ohm coil and I can guarantee you will love it. will take you 2min 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (22/5/14)

I am a big mPT2 fan and single coil mPT3 fan..

Protanks are awesome builds and they are pyrex tanks which means cinnamon and orange wont cause any damage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigK (22/5/14)

So this morning i purchased a mPT3 and new coils for the EVOD. Is there a specific way i should clean the EVOD clearo before replacing with new coils ?


----------



## RezaD (22/5/14)

N


BigK said:


> So this morning i purchased a mPT3 and new coils for the EVOD. Is there a specific way i should clean the EVOD clearo before replacing with new coils ?



Nope...no special way. Take apart, rinse, blow and dry.


----------



## Spiri (22/5/14)

@BigK, what juice are you vaping? If it is what I think it is, then there is nothing wrong with your equipment and the dry hits is caused by the actual juice.


----------



## BigK (23/5/14)

@Spiri i think it was VM4


----------

